# somebody should help me name this



## TDodson0612 (Sep 10, 2012)

im smokin a sort of experimental blend i made.
the strain i start with is a hybrid of bubba kush and OG kush,
i get the kief out of it without tearing it apart,
i use that kief plus like another 4 oz of kief ive saved up,
make hash oil (ascetone method),
and before the oil is done and still is in liquid form,
i soak my dank hybrid buds in it and let it dry like that.

by the time im done, its just buds........ very sticky, oily sizzling in my bong buds.

so its OG/Bubba Kush buds soaked in hash oil made from the kief extracts of OG/bubba kush, cave junction kush, Rouge kush and rogue-valley red hair.

tell me what you think?


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 10, 2012)

name what? the hash oil?


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 10, 2012)

I could care less about naming it but call me when you need help smoking it......LOL


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would call it og kush soked in hash oil


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 15, 2012)

super soaked true og


----------



## ddimebag (Sep 16, 2012)

weren't the old school Thai Sticks soaked in hash oil?


----------



## bigherb420 (Sep 17, 2012)

Super Soaked OG Kush


----------



## Medical420MI (Sep 17, 2012)

If you rolled it in the oil on bamboo sticks you could call it Kush Sticks!


----------



## danbridge (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe that is called "honey bud" (bud soaked in honey oil).


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 21, 2012)

Will Get You Ripped-Kush


----------



## Desr (Sep 21, 2012)

something like supersoaker og..or ss kush


----------



## dc4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Stop with the kushes, it's annoying. 
Call it - Wet submarine.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 21, 2012)

Those hash soaked buds are the harshest things on earth.......smoke it and you'll throat will hate you!


----------



## HotShot7414 (Sep 21, 2012)

I call it "Death"


----------



## donkeykongintheclutch (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd call it da "Green Reaper" or the "T.H.I.N.G." f'sho - if dat shit ain't already taken...


----------

